# I Finally Did It!



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes, Call CNN, Call MsNBC, Call the President!!!I finally heard the rest of side 3! LOL!This is so funny. I finally know how to tip the scale







Yes last night was bizarre. As I was getting into tape listening position, I had one of those clammie, queasy type D attacks. (For awhile I thought both ends were gonna see some action, however I lucked out and only the bottom end saw action.) This is rare for me to have an attack at that time. My body is usually into doing this more post-parandially. So I take a few minutes to clear the bathroom experience from my brain. Put on the headphones & promptly clock out at the usual time. Then "Bing" I'm awake, I think







. I opened my eyes real quick to make sure. I know, cheating, but I couldn't help it. I'm hearing Mike say stuff I've never heard before! Well how cool is this??? I really liked what I heard.







I then, "stretched" and proceeded to not fall back to sleep for 2 1/2 hours







. I'm fried today, but I'll live.Here's the kicker; this morning, I actually tried applying the imagery I heard last night, & I think it had an impact. Well, after all I _did_ leave my house & worked at school this morning. I know, please stop. I can't handle all that applause.







So it was a bizarre but productive night all around. Just had to tell ya, couldn't help that either.







BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Very cool BQ. It's great imagery isn't it? I love tape three, it really deals with my issues, and I use the imagery a lot! You made my day with your excitement and enthusiasm.AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Kudos to you BQ!!!! This is great news and a super encouragement to others too!!! So glad you are doing better, and it will continue to be better and better!!!!!







(HUGS) of joy to you!!!!







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

BQ, woooooo wooooooo!!!! (have to yell above all the applause for you)side 3 is one of my favorites, and yippee skippee you heard it all the way! now be careful and don't overdo the pressing of the pedals, i actually did it "physically" and ended up straining my leg! LOL! and now when i'm shopping and i'm pushing the cart, i can't help but not think about tossing things aside too!







take care!


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Congratulation BQ







Side 3 is my favorite side, you'll get a lot of good use out of it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ way to go.







The more you listen to that now the more the imagery will stick and the easier it will be for you to use and incorporate.BQ Please visit here.







http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/applause.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

Hi BQ














: )Progress is good isn't it







No practically, after all the applause has died down. On those days when we seem to be treading water, and something is said like " stay with it, it will come" Its hard to imagine that you will move on. But now, try and think what its like not to have heard the new stuff. Not ease Uh







Well done BQ


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

<Applause>







Well done!------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Aw Shucks Guys







thanks.Mike, I guess I'd better print this thread out and tape it to my forehead, huh?







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

<whispering> Yesterday was 1st day in weeks with no D. BQ


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

*whispering* "woo woo!!!!







way to go BQ, i'm very happy for you!"


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great BQ, good to hear.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hurray BQ!!!!!! You go girl!!!







(I owe ya an email....







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------

